# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Le petit bleu de la côte ouest, en BD

## Ivan Le Fou

Quand un dessinateur de 1946 adapte en album le roman noir d'un auteur de 1942, est-ce que ça donne une bande-dessinée de 2008 ?

   On peut aimer les romans de Jean-Patrick Manchette, mais on n'est pas obligé. Il est en revanche conseillé de ne pas ignorer son influence sur le roman policier français, auquel il sut faire prendre un virage salutaire l'éloignant du folklore truculent des gangsters à la Gabin pour prendre une direction américaine plus en prise avec le réel. Et cela, autant sinon plus par ses chroniques que par ses romans. Sans oublier que le Monsieur fut traducteur de Westlake, mais aussi du tandem de Comics américain Alan Moore et Dave Gibbons, ainsi que défenseur de la science-fiction et directeur de la collection Futurama.

   Reste tout de même que sous la plume de Manchette, polar en prise avec le réel, ou "néo-polar" comme il l'avait intitulé lui-même, cela signifie souvent lourdeur politique, années soixante-dix oblige. Autant son style direct, rythmé, épuré, est extrêmement moderne, autant le lexique gauchiste de l'époque paraît aujourd'hui suranné, voire ridicule. Les intrigues elles-mêmes, linéaires et dotées de dimensions sociales volontiers manichéennes, ne sont pas non plus des chefs-d'œuvre du genre. En pareil cas, le risque d'une adaptation en bande-dessinée est alors de voir disparaître les qualités littéraires pour ne faire qu'aggraver les défauts.
   Il faudra donc se préparer à croiser dès les premières pages quelques concepts et expressions emblématiques de la langue de bois militante d'alors, telles que "rapports de production", "guerre sociale" ou "bureaucrate stalinien". Il faudra, aussi, se résoudre à ne pouvoir goûter que partiellement au style Manchette, puisque les bulles n'en permettent que des extraits. Et bien sûr, le complexe coktail "Manchette", fait de précision littéraire et d'humour désabusé, s'en trouve un poil dénaturé et l'on sursaute à une phrase telle que "Il attendait que les choses se tassassent", alors qu'on devrait en sourire. Hélas, le second degré de l'imparfait du subjonctif supporte mal les bulles…

   Heureusement, il y a le dessin de Tardi. Son noir et blanc nostalgique a l'immense avantage de dater l'ensemble de l'histoire grâce à une reconstitution historique fouillée du décor, qu'on devine assez jubilatoire. Du coup, on s'agace moins des facilités idéologiques : au même titre que les enseignes commerciales ou les modèles automobiles, elles font partie du tableau d'époque. Restent la maigreur des personnages et la simplicité d'une intrigue que ne renierait pas un feuilleton télévisuel de M6, mais ça, Tardi n'y peut rien.

   N.B. : Pour les curieux, le titre est une référence musical au West Coast Blues.

_"Le petit bleu de la côte ouest", une BD de Jacques Tardi d'après le roman de Jean-Patrick Manchette, Futuropolis, 15 euros environ_.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Icha

Bah mine de rien, j'était un peu inquiet, mais maintenant franchement convaincu du nouveau portail, et de l'extension des centres d'interet des articles (qui correspondent carrement avec mes centres d'interet, faut dire.). Bravo.

----------


## Entropie

> Bah mine de rien, j'était un peu inquiet, mais maintenant franchement convaincu du nouveau portail, et de l'extension des centres d'interet des articles (qui correspondent carrement avec mes centres d'interet, faut dire.). Bravo.



Complètement d'accord, cette diversification est super bien vue. J'aime bien cette nouvelle mouture finalement.

J'avoue qu'au début je la trouvais trop chargée, mais depuis que les news brassent plus large, j'aime mieux. Pis c'est con, mais je suis content de revoir des notes d'Ivan. 

Encore bravo !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bien aimé cette adaptation sans connaitre l'original.

Par contre, l'édition Futuropolis doit être carrément plus classe que celle des Humanos.

----------


## Schtroumpflala

De Tardi et Manchette il y a également "Griffu" qui est très bien

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Complètement d'accord, cette diversification est super bien vue. J'aime bien cette nouvelle mouture finalement.


Content que ça vous intéresse, j'étais un peu inquiet que cela vous semble hors-sujet et rienafoutela.

----------


## Trebad

> Bien aimé cette adaptation sans connaitre l'original.
> 
> Par contre, l'édition Futuropolis doit être carrément plus classe que celle des Humanos.



Je trouve quand même la bédé meilleure que le film "Trois hommes a abattre" avec Delon qui était très fortement inspiré du bouquin de Manchette (faut dire qu'il avait lui même participé à l'adaptation). 

Et je plussoie sur la réalisation graphique. Définitivement Tardi donne ses lettres de noblesse aussi bien à Nestor Burma qu'à Gerfaut du "Petit bleu...", sans même parler du "Cri du Peuple". 

Tardi est bon, c'est juste le meilleur dessinateur urbain. Personne n'a comme lui su dessiner la ville en général et Paris en particulier. Du grand art.

----------


## Lucienv

La réédition chez Futuropolis bénéficie d'une finition nettement plus soignée : la couverture est nettement plus réussie que celle des Humanos, le papier mat est plus épais et les noirs ont été "enrichis" pour être plus intenses. Bref, vous pouvez offrir la précédente édition et conserver celle-ci.

----------

